# Spray Booth



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

I've just completed my spray booth, so I have no more excuses for projects to languish on my workbench...now all I need are some projects to populate my workbench! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


I made it entirely from remnants and scraps, hence the funky look of the trim pieces.  I have had the blower motor on hand for about 10 years; my good friend Rick Mark sent it to me from one of his job sites and I had always planned on making a booth for it.  I had to modify a 4-inch register to mate up to the blower motor exhaust, but it all turned out well.  I painted the interior with some reject latex semi-gloss paint I bought for $5 at a local paint store, and stained the exterior with leftover Red Mahogany from my cabinet projects...and I sealed it with some MinWax polyurethane clear gloss to seal it.  I also installed a T-fitting to my copper pipe air line to run to the regulator/filter unit for my airbrush.












I also made up a slideshow to show how I built it:  http://www.silverstatespecialties.com/images/misc/Hobbyroom_07.htm


Hope this helps someone else who was considering how to build one.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

A very timely post, as I'm in the design phase of my own spray booth.  The slide show is helpful, too.  Neat.


How large is the main opening?  What are you using for a filter over the blower intake, if anything?


FWIW, this would be a great thread to move into the "tools" forum, if the moderators aren't too busy right now to help.


Many thanks.


Dawg


----------



## wmumpower (Jan 2, 2008)

Dawg, just one thing I wish to add and stress.  It is vitally important that the motor be a sealed, sparkless unit.  Otherwise spraybooth and you go *BANG!*


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, sparkless motors, unless you like BANGS, that is. 

There was a great story (no names) a few years back of a guy who used an ordinary in-line bathroom exhaust fan, and he looked out his window one night during a painting session and saw a plume of flame coming out the vent. Your local fire marshal would no doubt disapprove of that.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dawg,


Thanks for the kind comments!  I haven't added a filter yet; but YES, the blower/exhaust fan is an industrial model, sealed & sparkless.  The motor sits outside the air flow as well; it features a squirrel cage and the exhaust goes right through the cage.  The opening is about 30-inches across; the dimensions are as follows: 40-inches W x 25-inches L x 25-inches D.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Unfortunately I cannot build like that!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif SUPER JOB!!!!


So I did the next best thing, I purchased mine on Ebay as it is very large and heavy, I had it delivered by truck In 3 seperate crates!


Here is the link to ones offered on E-bay in various sizes.


 


http://search.ebay.com/paasche-spray-booth_W0QQ_trksidZm37QQfromZR40QQpqryZPaaschQ20SprayQ20booth


 










 


 Bubba


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a beautiful job.   I built a "cabinet quality" booth several years ago, but unfortunately it had to be portable.  Darn near gave myself a hernia every time I had to move it.  Finally ended up tearing it apart prior to our last move.  Have been limited to painting in an unheated garage since, not a good option in the middle of the winter.  I checked out the link to the eBay auctions for the Paasche units...  Ouch!  Easily the price of a new locomotive.  Back to the garage, with the doors open..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

OUCH is right!

I was using alcohol in my basement and getting sick for 3 days after and chalk was EVERYWHERE!

So when we finished our basement I cut into my threatre room to add the spray booth.

When I recieved the booth I had to assemble it INSIDE the room I had made for it...boy what a job!!!

I also did not know about the booths untill I saw it in the background of a Ebay auction e-mailed the poster...and the rest is history.

Best money I have spent besides my 70" TV!!

Bubba


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Dad built one for spraypainting model airplanes. Had a big "Squirrel Cage" motor. 

I about killed myself painting with yellow K&B epoxy one day when I didn't realize the outside vent was stuck shut. Took months to get over that. Lesson: Always check that outside vent!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm thinking its not big enough and getting to and seeing the sides as you spin the car to paint may be hard. 
I can spray 89ft cars and its a challenge.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your nice comments! I appreciate all the kind words. It was really pretty easy to build, I just measured up the space I wanted it to fit into, and then went to town cutting, gluing, and nailing; I made it in ONE DAY, including trim. It is made ENTIRELY from scrap pieces! I got the blower motor free from a friend, so I have no idea what those run. I had all electrical items on hand, and the only items I needed to purchase were the ductwork & dryer vent. Total spent: about $45. 

I'll install a cheap overhead flourescent light & small hooks soon, as well as a Lazy Susan to place parts to be painted on. 

Marty, this will work fine for my items: ore hoppers & short cars. If I was planning on painting items as large as yours, I would have seriously rethought my entire design. I could have built a much larger one, but it would have taken up valuable counter space. 

I was just trying to show how easy a spray booth is to design & build...heck, if I can do it, ANYONE can do it!!! I'm definitely not the sharpest tack in the box! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Warren,

A great looking booth.

I agree that my booth was the best investment I've made.  Almost all my modeling is done in the winter and here in MN it is never an option  to use the garage.

I found this one after extensive searching.  Best value for size, because it wasn't a hobby site.


I placed my Porter build on it so you can get an idea of the size.


Dave


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, Dave, that's nice!! Now THAT is a spray booth! 

Probably not wide enough for Marty though...


----------



## LocoLover (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Where did you pick yours up? 

Bill


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I'll have to go to Mom's house and take a picture of the one Dad built me. It's made of old paneling on a 2x4 frame on top of an old, mouldy desk. For vent, it has a huge squirrel cage motor that used to be a cooling fan in a building size computer.


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Bill,
Sorry I missed your question back in January









I got the SprayMaster SB-2 Spray Booth from http://www.axner.com/ Currently listed at $442.00. 

_Full Disclosure:_ 
1) Because of its size it had to be shipped Freight On Board (FOB). Be sure to figure that into the cost when comparing products.
2) This booth is designed for spraying slip, which is nonflammable. Please make your own decision about its suitability for your application.
3) I did vent the booth to the outside, as recommended. Make sure putting that size vent through your wall is acceptable.

I hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Warren, 
Fantastic job. I'm envious, I'm just using a fan and a cardboard box /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice looking booth! I especially like the air line and regulator close at hand. By the looks of your shop it must be a very comfortable place to spend an evening! I just use a cardboard box hooked up to a squirl cage blower. I should get off my but and build something like yours!

Nice Job!

Jack


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Thanks for posting the info. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------

